# Moultrie 1.3 Digital Pics



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

I finally got around to downloading some of the pics from the new $98 Wal Mart camera. I have found that the field of view isn't as wide as my old stealth film camera so the pics seem more up close. Great feature is the connector that goes to the TV. My kids are waiting on me each night when I get home to go get the camera and bring it up to put the pics on the TV. I got the rechargeable battery and charger ($25 more) at Gander Mountain. It has been out almost a week and battery still shows 98%.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are more clear than my $220 Bushnell Dig Cam


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It is a smaller field of view than your other one but the picture quality is pretty decent. Plus with digital you can really save on the film developing costs. 

Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Big Dave, you got me all excited when you mentioned Moultrie. I though you were going to show us some pictures of big cats or stripers from Lake Moultrie in South Carolina. I fished there many times and miss it. I should go back down and give it a try. Anyway, nice deer pictures.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Very nice pics. I just bought a moultrie 1.3 cam as well. I like the quality of the pictures but I as getting a lot of wasted pics of what appears to be nothing. Are you having similar problems?


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

Very nice

Are there any blank photos? Where the camera didn't react in time to capture the image?Thinking about getting the same model and getting rid of the old one I have...

thanks for the info ,if any...tony


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

I think a lot depends on the set-up. I have mine overlooking the salt block pointing to the south. I found with my old film camera pointing east-west was a bad thing. It took pictures of sunrise /sunset. If you are watching a trail make sure it points up/down the trail instead of straight across. I saw in the Ohio Fish and Game mag an ad for cuddeback camera that the one I have takes like 3.5 seconds to trigger at night. The set-up must hold the deer or have them in sight more than just crossing.


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

I did realize that I was taking morning and evening pics, so I changed that last yr. I didnt know that about the cuddeback camera. I am going to go get one tommorow from wal-mart. I thgink your pics look great.. Thanks for the info.

Tony


----------

